# Had to take Imodium during gastroenteritis



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

So after having gone through a heavy antibiotics treatment due to an infected wound, my poor damn intestines got their gut flora wiped out. This gave viruses the chance to make me pretty damn sick.Anyways, yesterday I had fever and lots of diahrea. I drank a lot of water to compensate. I had to go to the doc, but seeing how I had to go to the bathroom often, he sais by phone it was safer to take an Imodium before coming to him because... well I didnt want to have to go to the bathroom while sitting on the bus. I know taking Imodium when you got stomach flu is not a good idea because it basically prevents your body from getting rid of whatever is making you sick but I didnt really have a choice.I took an Imodium at around 5 PM. Went to the doctor just fine. Confirmed I had a gastroenteritis and came back home. In the course of the evening I had to go to the bathroom again a couple of times. I thought "good, the Imodium has worn off and my body can continue getting rid of the virus"Even this morning I had to go to the bathroom.But after that morning bowel movement, it changed. It just feels like I'm constipated now. It feels like I have to go, but when I go, barely anything comes out.Sorry for getting graphic here, but it feels like there is a cap on my intestine that block anything from getting out. Sometimes a little diahrea gets through (and it's still liquid) but that's it.I just feel worried now. Did this Imodium just totally screw up my bowels? What's going on? Is this thing really just stopping the healing process?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You may just have a bunch of gas in there right now... So you can try an antispasmodic (If you have one from your Dr.) or peppermint tea or capsules if you don;t have one.....to relax things a bit in there so you can pass any gas you may have. I would take an anti-gas with yoru meals for the next little while too.I don't think it screwed up your system.... probably just the remaining remnants of the virus. If you have had severe D since taking an antibiotic you might want to ask your Dr to test your stool for C-Diff.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

BQ said:


> You may just have a bunch of gas in there right now... So you can try an antispasmodic (If you have one from your Dr.) or peppermint tea or capsules if you don;t have one.....to relax things a bit in there so you can pass any gas you may have. I would take an anti-gas with yoru meals for the next little while too.I don't think it screwed up your system.... probably just the remaining remnants of the virus. If you have had severe D since taking an antibiotic you might want to ask your Dr to test your stool for C-Diff.


Now that you say it, I do have a lot of gas. I always had the kind of intestines that easily gets bloated. And every time I go to the bathroom now because I think "something needs to get out"... it's just gas that gets out.I guess it's not the Imodium after all. I'm just gonna have to wait it out. People with sensible intestine like us need a little more time to heal from stomach flu I guess.And yeah, the doc already gave me one of these little recipients to have my stools tested. I have to bring in a sample on monday if it's not better then.


----------

